# Autocruise Pioneer Renoir Spare Bulbs



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,


I was wondering if you could help me, I have a Autocruise Pioneer Renoir 2006 on a Peugeot as can be seen from the attached photo the front is not the standard base model.I am travelling to France at the end of May and wanted 2 things.
1. A spare set of bulbs for the front lights. (but I do not know the specs.)
2. How if it can be done do I temporarily divert the beams for the continent.

Last week I had the vehicle serviced at a Peugeot Main Dealer who stated they could not help me with either question and I should speak to the convertors (Autocruise no more) I do appreciate Swift bought the company after this and may not be able to help.To get at the bulbs i would have to start stripping the front down I think and i do not want to have to do this. Any help would be much appreciated.

Dave McGrath


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

No idea how to help Dave hunny but am liking those wee lights, even though perhaps they is causing you a headache!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice to hear from yer Carol keep popping into Chat but never anybody there when i look.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww, we were there for hours and hours last wednesday, we must set a date, how does tomorrow suit ya about 8-830pm?????


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Can no do in Southport for a couple of days,see yer got a new Van.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Dave,

The correct spare / replacement bulbs are as follows:

*Function Hella Part No Bulb Type*
Dipped Beam Bulb HB7 12V 55w H7
Main Beam Bulb HB7 12v 55w H7
Indicator HB8381 12V 21W BA15S Amber
Front position light HB501 12v 5w W5w capless

The lights can be adjusted (for use in Europe) by loosening the 2 Phillips screws the lens (viewed from the back of the light assembly) and rotate it 15 degrees to convert the unit.

I appreciate it might not be that clear, but if you drop me a PM with your e-mail address, I'll e-mail you the picture showing the two screws that need adjusting.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thats brilliant PM on the way and got to say it Swift come good again.


----------

